# S&W 19-3



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Been awhile since I have been able to score one of these. This one came from an auction where I about left because there was a Smith 22mag revolver (m650) brought 900 dollars, K38 brought over 700. They brought out the 19, nobody bid i yelled out a number and auctioneer said sold. Original box, original hang tags. Little holster wear tip of barrel.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

That’s a handsome looking smith you’ve got there Dovans!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very Nice S&W


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

nice looking gun you know what would make it look better? if it was here in my gun case LOL


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Dovans said:


> Been awhile since I have been able to score one of these. This one came from an auction where I about left because there was a Smith 22mag revolver (m650) brought 900 dollars, K38 brought over 700. They brought out the 19, nobody bid i yelled out a number and auctioneer said sold. Original box, original hang tags. Little holster wear tip of barrel.
> View attachment 497108


 Love them wheel guns! My backpack special, no box no tags, lots of wear! 🤣


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovan, nice one! I see it’s a P&R too! Seems like 19s of any kind are scarce right now. I’ve been getting several m28 & m27s lately. Getting ready to hit Rhienersville in the AM. Just got a call from my foreward scout who just returned from there. Says really big show, grass is green and the ground is dry.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow! Great score on the 19. Auctions are usually crazy. Glad it worked out


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

That’s a beautiful gun. I had one of those years ago.


----------

